# 05 Lemond Versaille or 04 Trek 2200?



## JCX (Jul 29, 2004)

I was considering the 05 Versaille w/ ultegra brakes (stock is 105 brakes) at $1,599, but the shop also has an 04 Trek 2200 which has slightly better components and wheels for $1,399. The Trek is also a bit lighter.
Both are in my size and the shop will fit me. Yes, I'll ride both to see what feels better, but generally, what is the major ride/feel difference between these 2 frames. will the Versaille be smoother due to steel? my test ride will be approx 1/2 mile so i wont know how theyll feel on long rides.
i plan on racing (for the fun of it - dont expect to see any podiums), casual but medium/fast group rides, centuries (hopefully). this would be my first ever road bike (MTB now). i'm in reasonably good shape. any advice would be great.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I'd like to hear impressions on the versailles also.

Lou.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*I can speak for the Versilles, but not*

the 2200. I work at a shop that is a LeMond dealer, and we've had some Versailles in stock for a while. 

Before I go on, I should point out that I'm one of those people that believes that frame quality/material wins over component spec almost every time. I'm also a little biased towards steel and TI over AL and carbon.

I like the Versailles a lot. We have pure stock ones with a mostly 105 spec, with some Ultegra and Bontrager stuff mixed in. Of course, I'd prefer a Victoire or Tete de Course, but for a bike at this price,it's really hard to beat. You have to ride it to really understand. The steel/carbon spine bike concept makes for a really nice ride that will make even the hadrcore weight weenie think really hard before throwing down the coin. It's steel "spine" retains the "lively" ride of steel and retains some of the feedback from the road. It isn't "dead" like all carbon bikes (at least the ones I've ridden - Giant, older Trek) but it does subtract a decent amount of weight (a 55cm loses about 10-12oz over an all steel bike), and subtracts a little extra road vibration. I won't talk about stiffness, because that's such a subjective issue. Plus, I'm over 200lb, and can flex almost any frame I've seen/worked on.

If all you want to do is ride crits, and never do more than 50 or 60 mile rides, you may prefer the 2200. But if you have any interest in riding some centuries, or ride quality fits into your equation of a bike, ride the Versailles, or the Buenos Aires (Campy for '05), or the Zurich. If you have the cash, and want a really responsive bike, ride the Victoire or the Tete de Course.

Bob


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

I have a Versailles. I haven't riden it more than about 50 miles though. It's one of 6 current road bikes I own. I bought it because I work for a Lemond dealer and can get it EP. The problem is that as soon as I got that bike, I built up a steel Colnago and I don't ride the Lemond. That Colngao is the nicest bike I have ever owned, and I suspect my Lemond will be sold by March. 

I wish I could give a good ride report on it, but the truth is that I haven't riden it enough to say much about it. But hey, here's a pic... before I even pulled off the wheel reflectors and put pedals on it..... 

Russ


----------



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

*Geometry...*

the main different between the 2 will be geometry.

the lemonds have a slacker seat tube angle and a slightly longer top tube than the 2200. So you'll sit farther back on the lemond - feels like you're on top of the rear wheel. 

handling will be different because of the geometry. basically the 2200 will handle faster because it's got steeper angles. also i think the 2200 would be a snappier ride. AL bikes always seem to want to climb. mmm mmm mmm.

but in the end. ride the 2. see which one you like. both will serve you well...

GL,
-don


----------



## recneps345 (Nov 22, 2004)

I would take that versailles off you hands if it is 58-60cm.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

*Your stack o' spacers*



russw19 said:


> I have a Versailles. I haven't riden it more than about 50 miles though. It's one of 6 current road bikes I own. I bought it because I work for a Lemond dealer and can get it EP. The problem is that as soon as I got that bike, I built up a steel Colnago and I don't ride the Lemond. That Colngao is the nicest bike I have ever owned, and I suspect my Lemond will be sold by March.
> 
> I wish I could give a good ride report on it, but the truth is that I haven't riden it enough to say much about it. But hey, here's a pic... before I even pulled off the wheel reflectors and put pedals on it.....
> 
> Russ


looks like mine (on my 'modern' bike). Now I don't feel so ashamed.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

OldEdScott said:


> looks like mine (on my 'modern' bike). Now I don't feel so ashamed.


I just never bothered to cut it down. Like I said, that pic is right after I built it... no pedals and I didn't even take the reflectors off the wheels. 

I was pretty lucky in that I got one of the first Versailles frames to make its way into Florida. So kind of as a thank you to my Lemond Rep who pulled the strings to get me that bike so fast I just leave it at the shop for customers to check out and ride. I did put an initial test ride in on it, but just that one ride so far. I don't know if you saw the pics in the Retro forums, but I just managed to get a NOS Colnago Supperissimo and I built it with Record 8. I love that bike so much that I don't even think of riding other bikes. I like that Colnago so much that not only am I thinking I will sell that Lemond by the spring, but I think my Pinarello Paris may go too. Crazy huh?

But thanks for the compliments Ed! If you ever make it to Gainesville, Fl let me know and you can take that bike out for a while if you like. 

Russ


----------

